# Installing a storm door on vinyl j-channel brick mould



## chronojosh (Feb 11, 2011)

I am looking to install storm doors on the vinyl brick moulding around my entry doors. While I know that it's possible to do on normal, solid vinyl brick moulding, I have vinyl brick moulding with built in j-channel. My concern is that this will not be strong enough to hold the storm doors weight due to it being less solid than the vinyl without the built in j. Is this something that could be an issue? I don't want to order the doors and have to return them. Thanks!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Not sure why it would be an issue?
The screws are going to be into the solid part of the trim on the inside not near the open J part.
Got a picture in case I'm missing something.


----------



## chronojosh (Feb 11, 2011)

I just wanted to make sure it will work, since the area that the screws will be biting into are not very thick. I guess I will have to install a door and see. Here's a picture of what I have installed right now for trim.


----------



## chronojosh (Feb 11, 2011)

Also, now that I think about it, I'm not even sure if it is made of vinyl. I think it may be some sort of foam. I don't think it will be strong enough.


----------



## chronojosh (Feb 11, 2011)

Ok. Just looked up the trim on the manufacturer's website and it's made of pvc. Hopefully I should be fine then?


----------

